# PIC of effect of a light crimp



## abpt1 (Mar 4, 2007)

357 mag 120gr 6.0 gr of win231/357. mag158 HCSWC 5.5 gr w231

powerball
38spl+P 357.mag both 100gr
shot out of this I did not have a strong enough crimp .the crimp was fine for my colt and 686/340pc.funny thing is that the bullets that were said not to use work fine .....:roll: I have shot 100 or so 100gr rounds out of it not one was pulled fron the case ....also have shot 158gr FHS out of it they worked fine but were hard on the hands....


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Presuming that they are your own handloads, my I inquire as to why you chose a light crimp? I have the same revolver as you have pictured. I bought it after I stopped handloading, but I would have put a firm crimp on handloaded bullets I shot in it, because it is so light, and does indeed recoil heavily. I think that would tend to unseat a light crimp on a light bullet for sure. 

Thanks for sharing that information!


----------



## abpt1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Teuthis said:


> Presuming that they are your own handloads, my I inquire as to why you chose a light crimp? I have the same revolver as you have pictured. I bought it after I stopped handloading, but I would have put a firm crimp on handloaded bullets I shot in it, because it is so light, and does indeed recoil heavily. I think that would tend to unseat a light crimp on a light bullet for sure.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that information!


they were loaded a few years before i got this gun .... I ran some back through my crimp die they work fine ....


----------

